# New Forge World Eldar



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking pretty nice.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Where did you get these images from?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

There in the FW news letter. the wraithseer is lovely, not sure about the corsairs


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice!

The FW boys really have been reading the old RT rule book, those corsair wings are straight out of the very first eldar artwork.

Love that wraithseer too. Love that it came as a complete surprise too. It's getting really hard to choose which of the FW eldar toys i'm going to treat myself to for my birthday 

Nick.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

need those, the battle board strong point is cool too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Both are outstanding. I love the cut down Lance.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Corsairs are iffy for me, but that wraith is fantastic. However, I wonder if they are going to put anything besides eldar models up.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice stuff, too bad I don't play the filthy xenos scum. Nice find, have some rep.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear GOD those models are fab! Loving both of them. I have wondered for a while if a wraithseer was possible if the died young but were powerful. Looks like they are possible. A wraithlord with psychic powers. Nice!


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

I spy a Wraithlord mounted D-cannon :chuffed:


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Rathios1337 said:


> I spy a Wraithlord mounted D-cannon :chuffed:


:shok: oh dear, FW is going to rob me blind with all their new Eldar models...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well after a Lynx I know what I am getting.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Quoting from the news letter

"Rare and precious beyond compare, their souls protected from the predations of Slaanesh within spirit stones, long-dead Warlocks of great power can still be summoned to aid their Craftworld in the form of a Wraithseer. Armed with a lethal D-Cannon and a Wraithblade wreathed in the eldritch energy of their psychic arts, a Wraithseer is a terrible and implacable foe."

All this = epic win, and only £1 more than a dreadknight


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I now have a reason to model D-cannons on my wraithlords! :yahoo:
Always wanted to do this because the wraithlord would match the wraithguard models with a D-Cannon rifle


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

More importantly is that it has a shield on its left arm (his left, our right). Finally an Invul save of some sort for a Wraithlord! Hopefully that is a Forceshield and not a Shimmershield, but either would be better than none.

Unfortunately, I cannot trust anything I see today, no matter the source.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

*Imperial Strongpoint Terrain Board Expansion - Preview*

Here are the pics of the FW Imperial Strongpoint Terrain Board.

View attachment 12279


View attachment 12280


View attachment 12281


costs £60-$85


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

IA11 looks more and more tempting, its fun to see "Old School" stuff come back into the game and bring more variety 

That and the fact that its time to start reviving my 2nd/3d SW army :grin:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like those models. I can see these eating lots of peoples money.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Turel you have no idea, anyone want to buy a Kidney? Where is Deneris when you need him.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I had to change my pants i want that wraith....looks like its time to wait to see what the new book has since my Il-Kaith is a Wraithbone specialist craft world! Also time to list my army for sale of extra models....*Cough*


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

So with all the new Eldar releases and the hinted Phantom Titan in the works, can we expect a new Eldar IA book with the FW official rules and no more "experimental" rules?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its not a hinted Phantom, they are selling it this weekend  Its 450 pounds with two arms and taller then the Armorcast one.


----------



## JVNemesis (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, that wraithseer is beautiful. And an invulnerable save to boot?
<3
Not so crazy about the corsairs, though. Their wings/jump packs annoy me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

JVNemesis said:


> Oh, that wraithseer is beautiful. And an invulnerable save to boot?
> <3
> Not so crazy about the corsairs, though. Their wings/jump packs annoy me.


any expansion in available eldar models is welcome, far too little ever gets made for the pointy ears, i admit the corsairs do look different but that actually makes me a little excited,FW is a bit of a test bed for new stuff and if the eldar models in general sell well we might see some more effortt and time invested in the main ranges, mainstream corsairs or exodite from GW is a long shot but purchasing stuff like the corsairs even if they are a little "alien" looking may help in encouraging the company to expand the range.

i am enjoying this eldar purple patch we are going through at the moment.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Once upon a time there was a modeler that had an idea... I created the Phantom Seer and rules for it way back in 1996 and entered it into the 1999 Games Day where Warwick Kinrade spotted it and asked if he could get it photographed for the Citadel Journal.

I was presented with a free copy of CJ36 in March 2000 as a 'thank you' for my submission and still have it today. As I legally own the rules I think I am within my rights to show them here, although I am not sure about the rules for the Walkers and Yrrthilien so I blanked them out...be interested to see what rules FW come up with.

*Edit:* Apologies to everyone for my offensive face :laugh:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Agreed, these releases have been one fantastic tease after another for me and I love it. I've given myself a budget to pick up one of these items but I can already see myself bending it to pick up a few of the other great options that are popping up. I can't wait to hear the final rules of all these new units or to see what other great ones they still haven't brought out.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh god! that is one sexy addition to an army.

I was thinking of expanding my warithguard into an apocalypse wraithhost - but now I KNOW I am going to do it, I do hope this guy can be taken in the host, if not then I will just have to have him in addition to the gun toting death squad of warithy goodness!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Love the Wraithseer, Corsairs are classy, and the strong point board is beautiful backdrop piece. If only I was a millionare.......

BTW Cypher, great old skool conversion, I just cant place where the head came from. At least its nice to see GW going vintage.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Love the Wraithseer, Corsairs are classy, and the strong point board is beautiful backdrop piece. If only I was a millionare.......
> 
> BTW Cypher, great old skool conversion, I just cant place where the head came from. At least its nice to see GW going vintage.


the head was from the eldar vampire class dreadnought pack from back in the day
http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2101eldardreadnoughts.htm

back in the day you also got a ghost warrior with each dread.

with a bit of luck these eldar releases will point the way to what we can expect from future GW eldar releases by way of what does not get released by FW.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> BTW Cypher, great old skool conversion, I just cant place where the head came from. At least its nice to see GW going vintage.


That is the "old school" head for a "Warlock Wraithlord"* from the RT days if Im not mistaken. I know that at least 1 of my gaming buddies have 1 of those built at my gaming club


*This had some fancy name which I naturally cant come up with right now. Basically there were "plain" Eldar Dreadnoughts (nowdays Wraithlords) and Warlock Dreadnoughts (this one).


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Love the Wraithseer, Corsairs are classy, and the strong point board is beautiful backdrop piece. If only I was a millionare.......
> 
> BTW Cypher, great old skool conversion, I just cant place where the head came from. At least its nice to see GW going vintage.


As B&K pointed out, it is a Spirit Warrior. I still have one spare head ready for an updated version of my Phantom Seer using the new plastic Wraithlord...not gonna happen anytime soon though. :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great models, bitch to put and keep together but loved them all the same, plus they were alll fairly modular so you could make some awesome conversions without too much trouble, not enough D-cannons in the eldar army these days, alot of the eldar wepaons back then were pretty awesome if i remember correctly, though vehicles wer far more rare and alot tougher.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Corsairs look like excellent Storm Guardian models, with potential for "Counts as" Swooping Hawks if they actually get decent rules next codex. All flavours of excited about the Wraithseer, it might actually be my first "pure" FW model depending on the rules...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought that was the model you said you had done the rules for Cypher.  That is pretty badass and I bet you where stoked when you saw that.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I thought that was the model you said you had done the rules for Cypher. That is pretty badass and I bet you where stoked when you saw that.



Heh heh, I think they should give me a share of the royalties for scabbing my idea :laugh:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

they look like they have machetes for wings! haha


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Good lord, that catalogue page brought back some memories of mid-90s gaming! Loving this Forgeworld eldar stuff, but maybe not quite enough to actually buy any of it...


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I totally just saw the Wraithseer on the front page of FW with the other new stuff, but when I clicked it went to a missing page. Went back and it was gone. Now I'm going to be looking back all day!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Uh, that looks loopy to me. I don't think FW have any QA...


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

ok, did some digging:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/w/wraithseer.pdf


There we go! Overall, cool but not too cool. I'll still be getting/making one!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder what it is going to cost so I can save up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

usually 3+ to hit with a reroll, S10 Poisoned 2+ - with a reroll thanks to Doom, 4 wounds and 4 attacks on the charge? Yeah, that's going to make a mess of a few things.

And now it has a 5+ Invulnerable. On the brightside, it's 0-1.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I was hoping for an elite slot, but HQ is still better than Heavy Support. The rules are likable and the powers could be... interesting... Wraiths can get "We'll be back on a 6+" :chuffed: I especially like the ability to lower your opponent's cover saves. Stack 3 Brightlance/Missile Wraithlords by him... nasty! He can actually do something in close combat which is a bonus. I wish he could through his spear though... I don't see what the point of having a poisoned weapon at S10 is...

Definitely going to be a good addition to any wraith army. I will have lots of fun converting this one!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This looks like a good thing to use. It looks awesome and is similarly priced to the Dreadknight so not too expensive.

It does however suck when in combat with a tomb stalker. Since the damn thing drastically limits poisoned attacks.

The only thing I wished is that it came with I5 but I have a feeling that would have been way too much.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

There up for order on forgeworld.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bear in mind, they're not actual poisoned attacks, they just wound on a 2+. I stated poisoned for ease of typing.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I imagine the wounding on a 2+ comes from conservation of the other spear in the eldar army, the singing spear that also just flat out wounds on a 2+

A few questions come up now that I looked at the new powers.

Does Foreboding let your opponent to pick which unit is effected within 18"?


> Foreboding: The Wraithseer invokes the Eldar spirits to haunt the
> minds of the enemy with whispering voices and dread. A single
> enemy unit within 18" must take a Morale test at -1 to their
> Leadership or immediately make a Fallback move (as if they had
> ...


Does Enliven not work on the Wraithseer? I don't think it does work on it because Deliverance specifically says it can work on the Wraithseer himself.


> Enliven: The Wraithseer enlivens the Eldar spirit stones around
> him, bringing them fresh vigour and life. A single Wraithlord or a
> Wraithguard squad within 12" of the Wraithseer gains the Fleet
> special rule for the rest of the turn.


Does Deliverance save you from ID and things that would usually say "remove from play" or "remove from the table". I imagine so because it specifically states that they are not removed from play.


> Deliverance: The fates are protecting either the Wraithseer or his
> charges. Choose a single Wraithlord or a Wraithguard squad within
> 6" of the Wraithseer (or the Wraithseer itself). If the model (or
> models) is killed roll a D6. On a 6 they are not removed from play
> but remain in place, with a single wound.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

1 - Only if you don't choose the unit. It states one enemy unit. Not "your enemy chooses one of his units". It's your power; your target.

2 - No it doesn't. It states Guard and Lords, not Seers - a Seer shares similarities, but I've not seen where it states treat a Seer as a Lord in all respects; which defines such behaviour.

3 - It saves you from ID, as that Kills you. Removes from play however, is a whole new tin of spaghetti hoops, and has no relevance to the rule, as it's not killed, just removed from play - hence why EW has no effect versus Warp Rift or Jaws or Daemonbane.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

The harsh part is you can only use one power per turn and only in your turn. I don't see too many people using Deliverance for anything other than the Wraithseer itself. 

I just want to try out a Fleet Wraithlord, that sounds fun.


----------

